# need info quick



## FWD-BLUEBIRD (Oct 16, 2006)

_i need some help finding some sending units...
the oil pressure sending unit and
the water temperature sending unit...

on 98 altima, stock
basically the location of it in engine compatment..
got hanes book, but can't seem to find it
any help would b helpful_

...:idhitit:


----------



## FWD-BLUEBIRD (Oct 16, 2006)

_*damn, no help yet.... ah well
also, i'm looking for stock, 99 limited edition altima tail lights and 00 altima fogs lights...
reasonable price, of coarse...*_


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

In Haynes manual # 72015 info on coolant temp sender is on page 3-6
I also cannot find any info on the location of the oil press sender.


----------



## FWD-BLUEBIRD (Oct 16, 2006)

Vandy-1 said:


> In Haynes manual # 72015 info on coolant temp sender is on page 3-6
> I also cannot find any info on the location of the oil press sender.


_good looking on info...
i did find where coolant temp sender is...
next to intake manifold, left side facing front...

damn oil pressure sending unit is hard to find...

ANYONE ??????
:idhitit: 
_


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

It's near the oil filter.


----------

